
Refactoring a bad view controller - tambourine_man
https://realm.io/news/andy-matuschak-refactor-mega-controller/
======
swanson
These Realm video/posts are really great. I like the format of posting a video
with a full transcription/blog post attached. Keep up the good work :)

------
CognitiveLens
> This video is not authorized to be embedded here.

Getting this for the video

~~~
bhrgunatha
I sometimes see that with youtube videos that disallow embedding, but at least
then, they have a link back to youtube to view the video.

Here there's nothing - no video title, no alternative link. What a terrible
service to your potential readers or viewers.

~~~
timanglade
Same offer as CognitiveLens: my apologies for the bad experience, and would
love to figure out what’s blocking you if you don’t mind emailing me the URL,
country, browser you’re using to tim@realm.io so I can work that out with
Wistia.

~~~
christopherDam
Why do you choose wisita. Youtube was great. There is no low quality option.
At some places we do not have very much speed. Please use youtube or vimeo.

------
protomyth
The speaker, Andy Matuschak, is owed a great deal of thanks from a lot of OS X
developer for the Sparkle framework to do updating of apps.

------
MarcusP
The amount of effort required to produce such a video and article must be
staggering. Keep up the good work.

